# John Deere 2280 Swather Troubles



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a John Deere 2280 swather that is equipped with Vickers hydraulic motors/transmissions. This past hay season I dropped a wheel into an unseen hole and heard something bang. I discovered that two bolts holding the drive motor to the rest of the assembly had sheared. This allowed fluid to pour from the motor/transmission assembly. I was able to load the swather onto my swather trailer just fine as long as I kept hydraulic fluid in the tank. This spring I pulled the drive motor, replaced the two bolts and gasket. Nothing was dis-assembled other than sliding the one unit back and then re-attaching. Now the swather will not move. Fluid level in the hydraulic tank is correct, the header lift which is supplied from the motor/transmission assemblies works just fine. Switching between high/low does not make a difference. No movement forward or reverse. Hoses are hooked up correctly and were verified against two other 2280's. Any ideas out there on what the problem could be? Thanks.

IFF


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

How's the condition of the motor? Sounds like the inner workings or the shaft could be messed up.


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

The swather has two motors, one for each side. Only one was touched and now they both don't work. I thought it might be a priming issue but the hydraulic tank is higher than the system and the header lift works fine.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Try operating the hydro drive with both drive wheels off the ground. This would help purge any air out of the system. I also wonder if there is a charge pump that supplies the hydro pumps? If for some reason it is not delivering oil to the hydro pumps there would be a no go situtation. Sounds stupid but is the linkage connected from the control in the cab to the hydro?


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Gearclash is right. It could be a number of little things. The control linkage for one. My neighbor has one and it is like running a delicate antique, always something wrong. I might suggest parking it on a hill, put some flowers by it, and look for another machine?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Gearclash is right. It could be a number of little things. The control linkage for one. My neighbor has one and it is like running a delicate antique, always something wrong. I might suggest parking it on a hill, put some flowers by it, and look for another machine?


Ouch man!¡!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Gearclash is right. It could be a number of little things. The control linkage for one. My neighbor has one and it is like running a delicate antique, always something wrong. I might suggest parking it on a hill, put some flowers by it, and look for another machine?


Hope that doesn't apply to my green machine. A hair newer (I would guess) 2320. Looking forward to firing it up and knocking down some hay in another month or so.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We want to hear it is a simple fix and early 80's green mowers will run forever.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hah! Yes it probably will dead moose! Is it done snowing over in your neck of the woods?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to own one years ago. There was a shaft that would shear inside the pump under the cab if I recall it was towards the right side of the machine. I just saw one of the seal you had to buy to fix that you only used one gasket out of to fix it. The shaft was about 4 inches long and about the diameter of a pencil. Other than that we loved the simplicity of the old girl. Now own a 4890; lots of improvement there.


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

MT Hayer, Not quite ready for flowers yet............. It's been a good machine with zero troubles for the past few years. Bought it from the original owner who happens to be a friend of mine. I have checked the linkage and it is in order. The crazy thing is it would move as long as it had fluid so the pumps are working. I know I am overlooking something obvious, we've all been there before.............

IFF


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Hi - new guy here.

I've got a 2280 and as I recall, aren't there "tabs" to disengage the motor drives from the wheels so you can tow it down the highway (sort of freewheeling)? One on each side. Don't know how it might have happened but if everything seems to work down to that point then I'd look there and see if "somehow" they're disengaged/locked out or what have you. Just a wild guess like most stuff I do.


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Tabs are engaged as I trailer the swather between fields, good thought though. I understand you have an interesting governers race going on over there in Idaho.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hopefully done snowing for the year. Never know though...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If the hydro pump swash plates are servo control there may be something interfering with the servos, which would make the wheels not move.


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Draft Horse Hay nailed it. I really felt as if I was overlooking something simple. When I brought the swather home to repair, I drove it off the trailer and then dis-engaged the drives to push it back into the barn. Completely forgot that I had done that. I re-engaged the drives and away it went. I know we have all been there, pulling hair out trying to figure something out when it is as plain as the nose on the face...................

IFF


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad for you it was simple. No flowers yet.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It's always nice when a serious problem has a simple and best of all free fix.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Great!! - Glad it was not a more expensive fix.

You've just experienced a very rare event (me being right). Time to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

In under one page well done Haytalkers!!


----------

